# Monster Hunter Tri



## Magickevin (29. April 2010)

Heyho Buffis

Wie der Threadtitel schon erzählt geht es hier um Monster Hunter Tri was ich mir schon kaufen wollte als ich gehört habe, dass es für die Wii erscheint.
Allerdings habe ich gestern mit der Folge Game One einen Strich durch die Rechnung bekommen da der Online Modus nicht vorgestellt worden ist und ausserdem gesagt wurde, dass sich das Spiel erst später so richtig entfaltet. 
Ich steh auf diese Sammlerei im Spiel und ich habe kein Problem damit einfach mal irgendwas umzubolzen/erkunden um an Gegenstand XY zu kommen allerdings hab ich keine Lust für ein Spiel Geld auszugeben das wie FFXII die ersten 30 Stunden *hust*griff ins klo*hust* einfach nur langweilig wird und danach auch nicht wirklich viel zu bieten hat...

Also daher meine Frage an euch die das Spiel schon haben und spielen:

Lohnt es sich das Spiel zu kaufen wenn man denn auf soetwas steht?
Ist es am Anfang so langweilig das man später nichtmal mehr Lust hat das Spiel mit der Grillzange anzufassen?
Wie ist der Online Modus?
Und ist das Zubehör Wii Speak sehr wichtig für das Spiel?


Ich freue mich über alle Antworten und hoffe das der Thread nicht in Flames untergeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M1ghtymage (29. April 2010)

Also ich habe gerade mit der Game One Vorstellung erst Lust auf dieses Spiel bekommen^^, hab das vorher noch nie gehört ...


----------



## krith (29. April 2010)

hey, hab das Spiel und war schon etwas online unterwegs. Generell weiß ich natürlich nicht, ob du die Serie bereits kennst, deswegen mal Grundlegendes zuerst.
Die Monster Hunter Serie bietet in der Regel keine großen Storyelemente, nur etwas blabla um einem die Steuerung beizubringen. Es geht darum Monster zu jagen, mehr nicht. Das hört sich jetzt erstmal langweilig und einfach an, ist es aber ganz und garnicht. Jedes Monster ist etwas mit einem WoW-Boss vergleichbar. Er hat es hat Stärken und Schwächen. Manche sind anfällig auf Feuerangriffe oder Eis, die Panzerung ist am Bauch schwächer als am Kopf, und/oder es ist sensibel gegenüber lauten Tönen oder Licht und und und... 
Man verbringt viel Zeit damit ein Monster zu studieren und Taktiken für sich zu überlegen wie man es besiegen kann. Ausserdem sammelt man viele Gegenstände aus den einzelnen Gebieten und von erlegten Monstern - oder auch gefangenen, das gibt noch mal extra Material. Mit den ganzen DIngen, die man sammelt und erjagt baut man sich Rüstungen, Waffen und einen Haufen Hilfsmittel, wie Fallgruben, Bomben oder einfach Gesundheitstränke.
Dein Character levelt bei diesem Spiel nicht, wie man es eventuell aus RPGs gewohnt ist, sondern die Monster werden lediglich durch die tatsächliche Erfahrung die man mit ihnen macht, bessere Rüstungen und bessere Waffen einfacher. Man kann also nicht als (um im WoW-Duktus sprechen zu dürfen) Level 80er einen Level 4 Mob mit einem Schlag umhauen - das ist der Reiz an dem Spiel.
Man hat immer wieder einen Bosskampf vor sich. auch mal gegen zwei oder drei.
Im Singleplayer-Mode haben die Monster meist etwas weniger HP als im Online (bis zu) 4-Player-Mode. Gute Mitspieler können einem die Sache natürlich wesentlich vereinfachen, schlechte es enorm erschweren.
Leider hab ich bisher noch keine Erfahrung gemacht, was das WiiSpeak angeht, aber eine Tastatur an der Wii hilft schon enorm. 
Jeder, der noch nie mit der Serie zu tun hatte sollte auf jeden Fall die ersten drei Queststufen im Dorf (offline) alleine spielen, da man hier sehr gut erklärt bekommt, wie das Spiel funktioniert.

Wer darauf steht sich auch mal 30 Minuten mit einem enormen Gegner zu messen, eine gewisse Leidensfähigkeit mitbringt (man stirbt schon verdammt oft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und auf richtige Erfolgserlebnisse steht der sollte sich das Spiel umbedingt näher ansehen! Für mich das geilste, was es auf Konsole gibt!

Ich hoffe ich konnte etwas helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magickevin (29. April 2010)

Danke dir für diese ausführliche Berichterstattung hat mir enorm weiter geholfen allerdings noch eine kleine Frage bevor der Thread geschlossen werden kann.

1.) Geht eine normale USB Tastatur um zu schreiben?
2.) Wenn man offline spielt kann man hinterher mit seinem Char online spielen?


----------



## EisblockError (30. April 2010)

Also in Asien ist das Game richtig abgegangen^^


----------



## Magickevin (30. April 2010)

Ja hab ich mitbekommen die Version für die Wii kostet ja auch monatlich Geld um es online zu spielen....ob da jemand king blizz stürzen will?^^


----------



## Ogil (30. April 2010)

Nein - auch online kostet die nix.

PS: Also nix extra. Das Spiel muss man sich freilich kaufen...


----------



## krith (30. April 2010)

Rischtisch, online spielen kost nix! Ist aber auch nicht eine große Welt wie bei WoW...
Normale Tastatur sollte funktionieren, habe es aber nicht probiert... Ich habe so ne Logitech mit Funkteil, die aber ja eigentlich nix anders macht, ausser als auf das Kabel zu verzichten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man spielt mit seinem Char sowohl online, als auch offline 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wäre ja sonst doof...


----------



## Magickevin (30. April 2010)

Sorry ein fehler im Post meine das es in Asien Geld kostet es online zu spielen >.<

Hab mir das Spiel heute gekauft bei Media Markt schonmal geil fand ich, dass dasSpiel auf der Verpackung 49,99€ kosten sollte ich aber nur 39:99€ bezahlen brauchte aus welchen gründen auch immer.

Die ersten Quests hab ich auch schon erledigt und spiele z.Z mit einer Lanze danke dir kritih für deine Hilfe Spiel ist super und keine Geldverschwendung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (30. April 2010)

Ich ringe auch stark mit mir
Eigentlich hab ich diesen Monat schon viel zu viel Geld ausgegeben aber das Spiel wär mal wieder ein Grund die Wii ausem Schrank zu holen und zu entstauben


----------



## M1ghtymage (30. April 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Ich ringe auch stark mit mir
> Eigentlich hab ich diesen Monat schon viel zu viel Geld ausgegeben aber das Spiel wär mal wieder ein Grund die Wii ausem Schrank zu holen und zu entstauben



Ja das hab ich mir auch gedacht. Aber wenn man nicht anständig mit Remote/nunchuck spielen kann, überleg ich mir das doch noch einmal.
Was braucht man denn alles um das Spiel gut spielen zu können?


----------



## Tabuno (30. April 2010)

Magickevin schrieb:


> 1.) Geht eine normale USB Tastatur um zu schreiben?
> 2.) Wenn man offline spielt kann man hinterher mit seinem Char online spielen?


1. Weiß ich nicht.
2. Ja.


----------



## Ralevor (30. April 2010)

Naja, ich zumindest habe sämtliche Teile der PSP gespielt und war jedes mal dazu animiert, weiterzuzocken.
Ok, MH Freedom Unite war anfangs leicht enttäuschend, da es meiner Meinung nach eher eine Erweiterung ist.

MH Tri hol ich mir auf jeden Fall, schon die Trailer-Vid's waren genial.

Eigentlich auch schön zu sehen, dass doch noch das eine oder andere qualitativ hochwertige Spiel auf der Wii gibt
(ganz ehrlich, sowas wie _Germany's next Topmodel _oder _Barbie's Pferdehof_ ist doch wohl unterste Schublade).


----------



## Magickevin (30. April 2010)

Also das Spiel ist richtig gut und macht richtig Laune für jeden den das ständige Sammeln von Kräutern Erzen und der Komponente XY etwas anfangen kann. Die Kämpfe sind immer wieder schön und machen je nach Waffenart richtig Laune (sofern man denn SEINE Waffe gefunden hat)

Ich kann das spiel nur empfehlen hab jetzt schon ca 9 Stunden durchgezockt ohne Pause und hab immernoch nicht die Nase voll.


----------



## Supermany2 (3. Mai 2010)

habs mir heute auch mal geholt^^ Aber komisch fand ich diese sonder Editionen 

Spiel 39€
Spiel + Controller 59€ obwohl der Controller alleine 20 kostet^^
Spiel + Controller + Wii Speak + Figur 69€ obwohl WiiSpeak 10€ kostet

irgendwie net viel sinn^^

Naja hat mal wer lust zu zocken?^^


----------



## M1ghtymage (3. Mai 2010)

Supermany2 schrieb:


> habs mir heute auch mal geholt^^ Aber komisch fand ich diese sonder Editionen
> 
> Spiel 39€
> Spiel + Controller 59€ obwohl der Controller alleine 20 kostet^^
> ...



Okay, entweder ich kann nicht rechnen oder du kannst es nicht^^. Das geht doch total auf oder ?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder willst du darauf hinaus, dass es keinen Preisvorteil gibt, wenn man mehr Geld ausgibt?


----------



## Supermany2 (3. Mai 2010)

jo eben^^ solche bundels sind ja eigentlich oft dafür da das man zwar mehr ausgibt aber halt etwas sparen kann^^


----------



## Magickevin (4. Mai 2010)

Also ich würde ja gern mitspielen nur versteh ich den Multiplayer nicht so ganz weil irgendwie jeder eine Andere Quest hat...

Kostet Wii Speak tatsächlich nur 10€? wenn ja wo?


----------



## Supermany2 (4. Mai 2010)

also ich hab mit das Game bei MediaMarkt geholt und da gabs das auch für 10&#8364;

und wie ich das verstanden habe bekommt man im Online Modus spezielle Quests und ab und an sogar man Event Quests über einen bestimmten Zeitraum mit Starken gegnern und seltenen Sachen


----------



## Magickevin (4. Mai 2010)

Achso ja weil ich war mal kurz im Online Modus und war mit 4 weiteren in der Stadt bei der man die Quest annehmen konnte nur hatte ich eine angenommen und ich war nicht mit denen Unterwegs hat mich ein wenig irritiert.

E1: Mein Code it 445FFH falls jmd lust hat mit mir zu spielen
E2: hab (noch) kein Wiispeak aber meine Tastatur zum tippeln


----------



## Supermany2 (4. Mai 2010)

wie jetzt? es gibt ne Tastatur für Wii?^^

mmh geil^^ und mit knapp 10&#8364; recht günstig und klappt auch mit PC 360 und PS3 ^^

Aber damit kann ich dann im Spiel Chatten?


----------



## Magickevin (4. Mai 2010)

Also nein es gibt keine Spezielle Wii Tastatur es reicht eine normale USB um Ingame zu Chatten macht natürlich einiges einfacher und wenn man eine hat kann man sich Wiispeak sparen es macht natürlich in hitzigen Gefechten Spaß rumzugröhlen das alle anderen dies hören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Supermany2 (4. Mai 2010)

naja es gibt eine aber net von Nintendo sondern von Logitech^^
Aber ist ja auch latte^^

Ich bin gerade das erste mal Online und komm irgendwie net ganz klar ^^ Ich bin jetzt hier in der Stadt und zusammen mit 3 anderen leuten
Aber wie können wir jetzt gemeinsam auf ne Quest gehen? Einer sagt die ganze zeit nur das wir zu ihm joinen sollen aber wie geht das? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magickevin (4. Mai 2010)

Genau das problem hatte ich auch ich bin schon am Googlen aber find grad nichts


----------



## Supermany2 (4. Mai 2010)

ah jetzt habe ich auch das problem gelöst^^

Neben den Questgebern ist ein Schwarzes Brett sobald einer eine Quest angenommen hat steht die da und sobald alle angenommen haben gehen sie los und zuletzt der der die Quest gestartet hat^^


----------



## Magickevin (4. Mai 2010)

wollt ich grad schreiben eben herausbekommen^^


----------



## Supermany2 (4. Mai 2010)

wo finde ich denn meine nummer?^^ Und haste mal lust oder wer anders mit mir ne runde zu zocken?^^


----------



## Magickevin (4. Mai 2010)

Nummer siehst du entweder wenn du bei Spielersuche dich selbst suchst oder wenn du im Menü Charakterdetails(?) anklickst


----------



## Louis Hunt (5. Mai 2010)

hi ho habe das spiel auch seit gestern, und suche nette mitstreiter. ID tausche ich gerne per PM aus und hab wii speak vorhanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bin noch anfanger im spiel wäre nett wenn mir jemand das spiel bisschen nahbringt oder finden es dann gemeinsam herraus fals nicht.


----------



## Magickevin (5. Mai 2010)

445FFH Ist mein Code 
Kevo ist mein Name falls mich jemand adden will


----------



## Supermany2 (5. Mai 2010)

mmh und meine ID XRNUNB

wozu ist denn diese andere viel längere Nummer?

Naja ^^ Wenn wer lust hat ne runde zu zocken soll ers sagen 
habe heute bis 18:30 noch zeit dann ist WoW Raid^^

edit:

mmmh ich habe gerade mal nach deiner Nummer und Namen gesucht aber gefunden hat er nichts 
Musst du dafür dann Online sein?


----------



## Louis Hunt (5. Mai 2010)

hab getestet, ich finde euch beide nicht!

die andere längere nummer ist wenn du dich an den support wendes von Capcom. so das der GM weiß wer du bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin leider nicht solange in der Monter Hunter Szene drin. Ich habe das Spiel ja auch erst seit gestern, aber bei Phantasy Star Online war es üblich
das die deutschen sich eigenen Server und distrikt ausgesucht hatten. Nur weiß ich nicht wo die deutsche communty sich allgemein rumtreibt.


----------



## Supermany2 (5. Mai 2010)

naja dann müssen wa wohl beide gleichzeitig on sein^^ Sag einfach bescheid wannde nächstemal online bist Ich hab jetzt erstmal raid^^


----------



## Magickevin (5. Mai 2010)

jo hab ich jetzt auch einen Raid also Morgen hät ich den ganzen Tag Zeit schreibt einfach wann ihr könnt


----------



## Supermany2 (5. Mai 2010)

also ich hab doch jetzt (leider) zeit 
Aber auch morgen hab ich im grunde den ganzen tag so zeit^^


----------



## Louis Hunt (18. Mai 2010)

hmm... schätze auf buffed gibt es irgendwie sehr wenig leute die sich für dieses spiel begeistern können. naja schade eigendlich. Es ist ein sehr gutes spiel und kostet monatlich nichts! (anders als in Japan!)


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (18. Mai 2010)

ich muss meine finanzen innen griff kriegen bevor ich mir das spiel kaufe
ist aber auf jeden fall vorgemerkt

eine kleine frage nebenbei
spielt ihr mit wii-mote und nun chuk oder nehmt ihr den klassik controller ?


----------



## Louis Hunt (18. Mai 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> eine kleine frage nebenbei
> spielt ihr mit wii-mote und nun chuk oder nehmt ihr den klassik controller ?



Classic Controller


----------



## Magickevin (18. Mai 2010)

Also ich spiele mit Wiimote+nunchuck hab seit über 10 Jahren nen Controller in der Hand das ist mal ne abwechslung^^
Aber freut mich das es den Thread noch gibt dachte es hätte keiner mehr lust hat sich ja auch niemand gemeldet


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (18. Mai 2010)

also mit mir kamm man fest rechnen aber wie gesagt
erstmal muss geld ran^^
führerschein ist einfach zu teuer : /


----------



## Erunestaron (26. Juli 2010)

spielt denn noch jemand von euch Monster Hunter Tri? ich werde es morgen/übermorgen erhalten und freu mich richtig drauf ^^ wer von euch mag denn vielleicht mal online spielen?


----------

